# Rivermont Branch RR



## CasperFLSTC (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks to Massey and others who provided input. I have a final trackplan and have begun laying track against it. I don't know how to link threads but the track plan can be seen at the end of the 9x9 Around the wall thread in Layout design.

Since this is my first layout I intend for it to be a learning experience and I'm already excited to get this in gear. At this stage I'm trying to envision where things will go and how/what I will be doing for the rail operations and other actions about the area.

Here are some of the initial pictures. Please forgive the wall, this section of the garage has had some abuse and we put in a storage section just abvoe (the 'rafters' that can be seen are the flooring above). The walls took a hard knock getting that in. The holes will be repaired and I plan to put up some scenic background to cover the areas just behind the layout.

Overview of the town side










The Farm with freight yard in distance










The freight yard










Pax terminal










Elevated highway (no it won't be THAT high  ) Under the first span will be the edge of the edge of a retention pond/small lake with a bridge crossing. Under the far span will be a dirt road winding past the building to the yard employee parking lot. Far corner will have a motorcycle repair shop.










Back corner behind the yards. Going to put in a "mountain" with a tunnel through it for the obligatory tunnel


----------



## sentinal77 (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks good, keep truckin!


----------

